# carácter franco (de un queso)



## Eugin

¡Hola a todos!

¿Cómo podría decir que un queso tiene "carácter franco" dentro del contexto de la elaboración del mismo?


      La oración es      : "El olor a leche de oveja es limpio y de carácter franco" y mi versión: "      The smell of sheep´s milk is   clean    and of honest character". (No tengo idea de cómo se podría decir mejor).


Desde ya, muchas gracias por cualquier ayuda que me puedan brindar. Saludos.


----------



## erbp

I would say "The sheep's milk scent is clean and straightforward"


----------



## inib

erbp said:


> I would say "The sheep's milk scent is clean and straightforward"


What do you think of "...clean and bold"? (It sounds positive to me, but maybe someone could take it as meaning "too strong"?)


----------



## pubman

Tal vez "earthy"


----------



## inib

pubman said:


> Tal vez "earthy"


Ooh, no. That sounds like muddy milk to me!   Maybe "natural" is about the safest?


----------



## Lis48

We talk about cheese having a clean *aroma* rather than smell.
My try: The aroma of the sheep's milk is clean and fresh.


----------



## Persikov

Definitely go with "aroma" or "scent" over "smell... "straightforward" sounds good for translating that frankly weird Spanish phrase


----------



## Lurrezko

En español el adjetivo es extraño, llama la atención en el contexto. Quizá en inglés debería ocurrir lo mismo. *Franco* sugiere un olor sencillo, directo, sin disfraces, que no deja lugar a dudas. _Straightforward_ me parece ajustado, aunque no sé si transmite todas esas connotaciones, no soy nativo.

Saludos


----------



## Eugin

Hey!!! what a nice discussion this topic has caused!!!! 
Everyone, you are very kind for all of your ideas. I, finally, used "aroma" and "straightforward" which, with the explanation of Lurrezko, I thought conveyed the meaning more accurately.

Thank you all so very much!!!!


----------



## Persikov

Ya pasó la tarea, pero "unadorned" también sería bueno.


----------



## Lis48

And just to add one more possibility, one which is often used in the sense of _franco,_ with wine:
_Genuine._


----------



## inib

Lis48 said:


> And just to add one more possibility, one which is often used in the sense of _franco,_ with wine:
> _Genuine._


I think that very much hits the nail on the head


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

Some interesting notes about cheese-tasting:





*smell :  * recognised by “sniffing” the volatile substances of a cheese ;



*aroma* : perceptible by the nose, interiorly, when the cheese is in the mouth.   It is obtained when masticating and mixing the cheese with saliva up to the point when the aromas are freed and rise up towards the nose on contact with the air.

Also, the original used 'olor', it could easily have used 'aroma'.


----------



## Eugin

Thanks a lot to all of you who have made contributions even though I had to deliver the translation before reading them. Definetely, I also think that "genuine" conveys best the idea of "honesto".
Anyway, at least, it would remain as reference for future searchs!!!
¡Muchas gracias a todos! Saludos.


----------

